# I'm the one living with MINL: I'm not sure why I'm geting married



## Victoria (Apr 4, 2009)

I can't hardly understand my fiance. He is one of those guys that dosn't know how to show is love for a woman. Maybe I am being difficult, but I hate that he dosn't do what I want him to unless I beg him and still the answer is mostly no or he forgets that I ask him to do certain things, I guess. For example I love to feel him hold me and touch me all over with his hands(not in a perverted way), but eventhough I even subcumbed to asking him to do so, he never does. I just don't understand....I think we are different. Like I want to spend all of my time with him, but it seems like he is always looking for away to get away from me... I'm soo scared. We are geting married on May 23. I love him, but I feel like I'm on my own most of th time...weird or what???


----------



## Victoria (Apr 4, 2009)

I guess I think he loves life and his friends more than me. I think I'm being selfish, but I'm kinda confused about love at this point.


----------



## anonymous (Apr 21, 2009)

Victoria said:


> I guess I think he loves life and his friends more than me. I think I'm being selfish, but I'm kinda confused about love at this point.


I think you should tell him that before you get married. So, you would know what his reasons are. Is he like that when he courted you?


----------



## Victoria (Apr 4, 2009)

yeah, thats always been his life even when we courted.


----------



## Oneday (Apr 21, 2009)

Victoria, 

Read my thread in the Mens clubhouse. Are we with the same man? lol. Seriously, I have exactly the same problem with my fiancee and our wedding is scheduled for October. It feels like you are starved for attention and affection and when you finally get alittle, its just not good enough cuz it seems like you want more... Does he have trouble with communication too? Will he talk to you about it?


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

I would postpone the wedding.

When you postpone it, tell him why. Tell him you're not getting what you want. And consider, too, that after marriage, he will likely revert to his "old" ways since he won't have to keep trying any more.

If you're not getting what you want now, why would you think that marriage would make it happen? 

I would love to have a woman that I could touch, hold hands with, enjoy life with. Someone that would be my partner. A woman I could talk to, listen to, make love to, send her flowers once in a while. 

I guess that if you're getting married, you must love him. Is your love strong enough for both of you? It shouldn't be, it should be from each of you. Do you want to spend the rest of your life like this? Only you can decide that.


----------



## kirkster5 (Sep 23, 2008)

:iagree:


----------

